# Welche atmungsaktive Wathose



## wendtonator (25. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich geh mit mehreren Freunden Ende April auf Fünen zum Mefo-Angeln.
Darum möchte ich mir meine 1. atmungsaktive Wathose zulegen. Nun schwanke ich zwischen einer Orvis pro Guide und einer Patagonia SST. Die Orvis habe ich pesönlich anprobiert und war schwer begeistert. Die SST kenne ich nur aus Katalogen. Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit der SST gemacht?


Gruß Olli


----------



## Schillerlocke (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Ich habe die SST und kenne auch ne Menge Leute die Sie haben!!!

Keiner hatte bis jetzt Probleme und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es keine bessere gibt (bis auf die neue Simms, die kenne ich noch nicht).
Also mein ganz klarer Tip "Patagonia"
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## wendtonator (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Moin Schillerlocke,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

ich hab die scierra blackwater.
bei meiner größe von 1,73 ist die M genau richtig, man kann problemlos einen thermooverall und fleeceklamotten unterziehen, das ist jedenfalls nach einigen stunden im wasser allemal wärmer als die dicksten neopren-teile.


----------



## Freelander (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Moin Leute!

Sagt mal was kosten solche Teile ?
Habe  schon ein paar Neoprehnhosen verschiedener Marken ausprobiert und habe ewig Probleme damit,weil sie meistens nach einem Jahr undicht werden.#q 
Ich glaube ich muß mal was anderes ausprobieren.|kopfkrat 
Habt Ihr da vieleicht ein paar Tips für mich?
Gruß Marc


			
				Schillerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die SST und kenne auch ne Menge Leute die Sie haben!!!
> 
> Keiner hatte bis jetzt Probleme und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es keine bessere gibt (bis auf die neue Simms, die kenne ich noch nicht).
> Also mein ganz klarer Tip "Patagonia"
> Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## Klaus-a. (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> 
> Sagt mal was kosten solche Teile ?
> Habe  schon ein paar Neoprehnhosen verschiedener Marken ausprobiert und habe ewig Probleme damit,weil sie meistens nach einem Jahr undicht werden.#q
> ...




Bitte sehr


----------



## Haeck (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> 
> Sagt mal was kosten solche Teile ?
> Habe  schon ein paar Neoprehnhosen verschiedener Marken ausprobiert und habe ewig Probleme damit,weil sie meistens nach einem Jahr undicht werden.#q
> ...



bitt' schön' !

1. http://www.trout-fishing.org/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_34&products_id=71

2. http://www.trout-fishing.org/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=621

ich kann dir die guide wärmstens empfehlen, da ich sie selbst verwende  #6  #6  #6 

die freestone ist ebenfalls gut. das laminat besteht allerdings nicht aus goretex sondern aus quadralam, i.e. die atmungsaktivität fällt etw. niedriger aus als die aus goretex hergestellten materialien.

mfg

haeck


----------



## wendtonator (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Aloha,

habe mir Heute eine Patagonia SST bei Rudi Heger bestellt. Der hat die Hose jetzt für 269,- € im Angebot.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Schillerlocke (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				wendtonator schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha,
> 
> habe mir Heute eine Patagonia SST bei Rudi Heger bestellt. Der hat die Hose jetzt für 269,- € im Angebot.
> 
> Gruß Olli


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Wahl!!!
Du wirst es nicht bereuen.
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## Angelmann (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				wendtonator schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha,
> 
> habe mir Heute eine Patagonia SST bei Rudi Heger bestellt. Der hat die Hose jetzt für 269,- € im Angebot.
> 
> Gruß Olli



 :g Freue Dich drauf #6 
Ich fische diese Hose seit ca 6 Jahren: null Problemo, gehe auch bei gerade noch flüssigem Wassr damit in die Ostsee, allerdings nicht bis zum Hals, wie manch anderer......warum auch, fische ja vom Strand und nicht zum Strand  

Ich glaube, in dem thread über die Neoprenhosen erhälst Du Tipps, was drunter nötig ist, damit es nicht zu frisch wird.

Hast Du gute Schuhe? Auch hier habe ich mich (nach vers. Versuchen) für die  Patagonia wading boots entschieden...bessere habe ich noch nicht gefunden...

Ach noch was: Deine SST hat eine Garantie, die es sonst kaum gibt, kommt auch ein büschen auf Deinen Dealer an


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

269€ ??? Wow...Dat is aber schweinegünstig oder ???
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

...da komm ich glatt ins Grübeln  #6


----------



## Angelmann (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> 269€ ??? Wow...Dat is aber schweinegünstig oder ???
> Glückwunsch.



Nö, guckst Du hier, rechne noch ca, 22 $ vers. Versand dazu, wärst Du bei bummelig 225,-- Euronen, selbst bei SOFORT KAUF kaum mehr...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=23824&item=7129464464&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

...und nun grübel ich erst Recht  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nun grübel ich erst Recht  :q



Grübel nicht so lange Vossi!!! Ich nehm dann Deine alte, wenn sie min. Gr. 43/44 hat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Blex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm dann Deine alte


Das gehört hier aber wirklich nicht her!  :q  :q  :q 

269 EURONEN? |kopfkrat 
Gibts da nichts günstigeres? #t 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Tobsn (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Mein Tip für "drunter": ULLFOTTE - teuer aber nahezu unschlagbar...

Siehe: http://www.scandic.de/dynasite.cfm?dssid=2160&dsmid=8543


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Das gehört hier aber wirklich nicht her!  :q  :q  :q
> 
> 269 EURONEN? |kopfkrat
> Gibts da nichts günstigeres? #t
> ...



Krass, ich muss tatsächlich mal drauf achten, was ich so schreibe  :q . Ich wollte doch nicht seine "ALTE" haben nur seine gebrauchte Büx  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Flavius Rufus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				wendtonator schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ...Die Orvis habe ich pesönlich anprobiert ...
> Gruß Olli



Aber bestimmt nicht im Wasser! Irgendwo sind Orvis Wathosen immer etwas ... leck. Meine Eigenselbermeinung. (und die von denen die ich kenne, was nicht wenige sind, auch)

Der war Umsonst.


----------



## Tobsn (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

By the way... Wenns die SST so sagenhaft günstig gibt, was wollt Ihr denn dann mit Orvis und so?


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> 269 EURONEN? |kopfkrat
> Gibts da nichts günstigeres? #t



Klar...aber keine SST

@Angelmann

Sicher das dat nur 22$ sind...wie sieht das mit Zoll aus?
Kennzeichnen die Händler das bei Auslandversendungen automatisch als Geschenk?


----------



## Angelmann (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @Angelmann
> 
> Sicher das dat nur 22$ sind...wie sieht das mit Zoll aus?
> Kennzeichnen die Händler das bei Auslandversendungen automatisch als Geschenk?



1. Zum Versand: Immer den VK vorher fragen!!! Wenn das nicht vorher geklärt wird, kannst Du mächtig auf die Schnauze fallen. Auch ist zu klären: surface oder air, Versand per Schiff kann bis zu 10!!! Wochen dauern, per Luftfracht ca. 1 Wo. Meine Angabe mit den 22$ stammt aus meiner letzten Auktion, ist über UPS / air.- unversichert.....das gibt es auch noch günstiger, aber dauert dann z.T sehr lange...

2. Zum Zoll: Ich weiß, dass die netten Kollegen des Zolls sehr gerne und oft in solchen, wie unseren Foren vorbei schauen... Auf diesem Weg: Herzliche Grüße #h 
Ich sach mal so: Wenn Dein neuer Freund in ganzweitwech (also nicht EU) Dir ein Geschenk (engl. gift) machen möchte....warum nicht??- (Immer vorher klären, wie weit die Liebe geht  

...Kannst aber trotzdem haben, dass unsere Freunde an der Grenze das nicht schlucken: Dann 16% USt + Zoll (rechne mal 10-13%) dazu....

...no risk, no fun :g 

Wichtig: Ich möchte hier niemanden auffordern die Deutschen Zollbestimmungen in irgendeiner Form zu mißachten!!!...Verstöße werden straffrechtlich verfolgt!


----------



## Freelander (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Danke noch mal an Klaus und Haeck!#6 

Werde mich mal demnächst drum kümmern!

Gruß Marc#h


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

@Angelmann

thx for Info:m


----------



## wendtonator (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

JuuuHuuu,

die Wathose ist heute angekommen, und ich bin schwer begeistert (Ich glaub ich habe einen kleinen Glückstropfen in der Hose :q ). Im April greif ich voll an und in der Zwischenzeit guck ich noch ein paar DVD`s. Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise.

Gruß Olli #h


----------



## nobel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

@ wendtonator

Glückwunsch zur neuen Hose ! Hast Du sie schon ausprobiert ? Würd mich interessieren, ob sie bei diesen Temperaturen, mit dem richtigen drunter, etwas warm hält.
Oder ist sie nur für die "warmen" Tage gedacht ist ?


Gibt es sonst von jemanden Erfahrungen bei diesen Temperaturen ?
Da ich vom langen wandern in Neopren ziemlich ins schwitzen gerate und dann anfang zu frieren, würd ich gern umsteigen auf atmungsaktiv.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

@Nobel

Kannste ohne Probleme machen. Ich fische auch nur noch mit Atmungsaktiver.

T


----------



## nobel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Wieviel Schichten trägst Du drunter ?


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Zwei, einmal Ullfotte 400g, einmal 600g und zwei Paar 600er Socken.


----------



## wendtonator (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Moin zusammen,

die Hose wird Anfang März in der Ostsee getestet, dann werde ich noch mal berichten.  #h 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## nobel (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Ich hoffe, bis dahin habe ich meine auch getestet  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131841414&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## wasnnulos (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Ich habe mir, vor vielen Jahren, regelmäßig, alle 2 Jahre, eine Neopren-Hose kaufen müssen. Der Grund war, dass die Hosen immer an den Nähten undicht wurden und ein Reparieren nur von kurzer Dauer war. So kamen zu dem uneträglichen Klima in so einer Hose auch noch diese langsamen Wassereinbrüche dazu...Und dann die tägliche Prozedur des Trocknens...Kurz, ich kaufte mir vor etwa 5 Jahren eine "Simms-Guide". Die Hose war "schweineteuer", und alle Kollegen belächelten mich, ob des Preises und des vermeintlichen Frierens in solch einer Hose. Mittlererweile haben alle meine Freunde eine ähnliche "Goretex-Hose" von unterschiedlichen Herstellern (Patagonia, Orvis, Scierra usw.)
Der Vorteil der "Simms" beruht auf der Tatsache, dass es diese in vielen Größen und Zwischengrößen gibt, so dass jeder die perfekte Hose für sich findet. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die untere Partie, bis über´s Knie, aus mehrlagigem Material besteht. Das hat meines Wissens keine andere Hose. Man kann sich so selbst an der Küste hinknien, ohne eine Perforation der Hose befürchten zu müssen. 
Ein grunsätzlicher Vorteil dieser "Hosengeneration" gegenüber einer Neoprenhose besteht darin, dass auch kleinste Löcher erkannt werden. Man sieht an der Innenseite der Hose, nach dem Trocknen, eine farbliche Veränderung in der Umgebung des Loches, ohne das Loch selbst zu erkennen. Die Hose trocknet innerhalb kurzer Zeit, kann problemlos geflickt werden, und nach etwa zwei Stunden kann weitergefischt werden.... Also, ich möchte meine "Simms" nicht mehr missen!


----------



## old bone (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Hallöle,#h
ich habe mir eine atmungsaktive Wathose bei einem Hr. Dr. Beer gekauft. Und ich bin begeistert, endlich einen Anbieter gefunden zuhaben der auch eine  Wathosen in meiner Größe anbietet , nämlich Größe Pummelchen . Die Hose ist  ein Super Teil, robust verarbeitet und gut ausgestattet. Preis 255 Euronen. #6


Aber schaut selber mal auf seine Homepage: 

www.beer-collection.de


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Kennt Ihr die Atmungsaktiven Wathosen von Redington?
Die Pro Staff ist von 429,-€ auf 214,50 € reduced
http://www.stenzel-flyfishing.com/o...op/cl/details/anid/52b404c6bf14430f3.31312444


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Habe meine Reddington vier mal (!) umgetauscht bevor ich zur Simms gewechselt bin.
Ausserdem gibt es die Fa. Reddington nicht mehr !
Es gibt jetzt "New Reddington" ! Hat mir der alten Firma nichts zu tun, und übernimmt auch keine Gewähr auf deren Produkte !

Deine Entscheidung !


----------



## surfertoni (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

hab die sst gerade bei ebay.com nagelneu für schlappe 140 dollar geschossen. 
da werden die momentan immer wieder günstig angeboten.
weil ich noch, das glück hatte, dass sie mir jemand mitbringen konnte- hat sie mich letzendlich weniger als € 120 gekostet. sonst wären es aber inkl. zoll etc auch nur 150 - 160 gewesen...


----------



## troutcontrol (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

die sst hat mich vor 10 tagen bei ebay.us $ 180 + $ 35 versand gekostet, das sind bislang € 173, jetzt kommen noch zoll und eust hinzu, schaun mer mal, ob ich insgesamt unter € 200 bleibe...


----------



## Tobsn (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Die Beer hat übrigens auch ne doppelte Lage an den Knien.


----------



## nobel (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Globetrotter in HH hat gerad die Unterwäsche von Ulfrotte` im Angebot, die hier im Forum schon empfohlen wurde.

Hab mir gestern für 60,-€ die 400er gekauft. 120,- DM sind zwar für ne Unterhose ne ganz schöne Stange Geld aber immer noch besser als zu frieren.

Meine sst 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131841414&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT
ist übrigens nach knapp einer Woche gekommen und ich hoffe, dass ich Sie in der nächsten Woche testen kann.....
Ich hoffe Ihr macht noch ein paar Schnapper bei Ebay #6


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				troutcontrol schrieb:
			
		

> die sst hat mich vor 10 tagen bei ebay.us $ 180 + $ 35 versand gekostet, das sind bislang € 173, jetzt kommen noch zoll und eust hinzu, schaun mer mal, ob ich insgesamt unter € 200 bleibe...


 
hat nicht ganz geklappt, zoll und eust waren € 48, so dass die hose insgesamt € 221 gekostet hat ( war aber auch schon nach 2 wochen da !! )


----------



## Angelpeter (5. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Hallo, was haltet ihr von dem Angebot bei efishing ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48620&highlight=atmungsaktive+wathose


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Lass die Finger von RT. Da hast Du nur Ärger mit. Die kriegen nicht mal ihre Neoprenhosen dicht, wie wollen die das denn mit Atmungsaktiven schaffen?


t


----------



## Angelpeter (6. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Ich hatte bislang immer vermutet, dass die Dichtigkeitsprobleme bei Ron Thompson sich nur auf die Neoprenhosen bezogen und dies in der Schwierigkeit der Materialverarbeitung bei Neopren begründet liegt. 
Peter


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Naja, es gibt viele die es schaffen wirklich dichte Neos zu bauen aber wenige die gute dichte Breathables stricken.

T


----------



## Red Hair (15. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Hi,

kennt jemand die SCIERRA Duralite?
Wie ist denn die so?

Gruß
Red


----------



## Medo (15. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*



			
				Red Hair schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand die SCIERRA Duralite?
> Wie ist denn die so?
> ...


 
ist halt nur ne scierra:v  

kannste aber wunderbar nehmen um sie dhl als dauerläufer zu spenden#d


----------



## Rausreißer (15. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Das sind ja nette Tipps,
Medo ,so wie Du abgenommen hast (wie sieht bloß dein Avatar aus |supergri )
gehst Du und Tobsn wohl bald in Schiesser Feinripp in die Fluten  

Was Unterwasche angeht, da hab ich mal bei PLUS mit mit Fleece-Latzhosen für 14,99 das Stück eingedeckt.
Na, schlimmer geht immer, wisst Ihr doch...
Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (15. April 2005)

*AW: Welche atmungsaktive Wathose*

Hab mir ne reducierte Patagonia SST bei Rudi Heger geholt.
Top.Auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt da.War über 
200,-€ runtergesetzt.Gibts glaube ich aber nur noch in XL:
Die Patagonia SST kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen #6


----------

